# Unusual Scooter



## Jersey Jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

Can anyone identify this scooter?  I pkced it up yesterday at an antique shop.


----------



## skwim (May 4, 2012)

*I have a similar one*

Jeff,
I have a very similar one that I joined this forum to learn more about.  I will post photos.  I think mine is an Kay Bee toys scooter.

Jim


----------



## bricycle (May 4, 2012)

I stuck a snow-blower motor on one like that....


----------



## skwim (May 4, 2012)

*My unknown (possibly KB toys) scooter*











Very similar to yours.  Note sure what it is or how old.  Anybody have any info?  All I know is that my grandfather rescued this from a landfill in the early '80s as my brother and I played with it from 1982 on.  Note the funky z-bend in each spoke that can be seen in the last picture.  I have never seen that kind of spoked wheel before.


----------



## skwim (May 10, 2012)

*Identified?*

Jeff,
Based on my research, I think your scooter was made by Cyclops in Australia in the 1950's.  Mine may be either a different version of the same scooter or a knock-off made for/by KB Toys around the same time.

Jim


----------

